# just finished



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

This is a gallery with some before and after pics on my facebook page.


This house was a huge project in that the owner insisted on using Aura throughout the old shingles. Unshockingly the superior binding and drying power of aura caused it to lift and bubble. The end result was sanding 20% of the surface and repainting it... great fun.

Take a look:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vanco...=ts#!/photo.php?pid=468545&id=114717271873459


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks really good. Most of the top line products from quality manufacturers will have this problem over a failing surface. Sometimes its better to use a less binding product for those applications.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good. WOW 2 bad reviews on Aura in the last 3 days. I thought Arua was the wonder coat.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I wanted to use General Paint's "exterior breeze" which is a 70% acrylic latex instead of 100% like BM's Aura... but the owner wanted the "best paint". So I ended up with a lot more work than I anticipated, however he was at least kind enough to compensate me.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

btw I needed a 40' ladder for the front and west side. Good fun!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dunbar Painting said:


> btw I needed a 40' ladder for the front and west side. Good fun!


A 40' ladder? Well its a good thing you are officially a "real" painter. Because as we know from the ladder thread, all "real" painters have a 40' ladder :whistling2: :thumbup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great. You should have taken a picture of the 40' in action.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking job!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

From now on a member has to post a pic of himself on his or her 40' to be taken seriously. The rungs have to be clearly visible as well so it can not be mistaken with a 32'. :jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice quality work!!!!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the compliments.

This is still my first year operating a business, and maybe my 5th year painting (while going to university and getting a degree I am clearly not using).


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> From now on a member has to post a pic of himself on his or her 40' to be taken seriously. The rungs have to be clearly visible as well so it can not be mistaken with a 32'. :jester:


Thats it.... Next time I use my 40' I'm taking pictures! :yes:


----------

